# Ευφροσύνη



## seimontadtecwyn (Aug 8, 2009)

Γεια σας,

Αυτή η σελίδα είναι αφοσιωμένη στην Αγία Ευφροσύνη.
http://www.parembasis.gr/2002/02_09_06.htm

"Η Ευφροσύνη όμως είχε εκλέξει τον δρόμο της κατά Χριστόν παρθενίας..."

Τί θα πεί ακριβώς "κατά Χριστόν" εδώ; Επίσης, από που ετυμολογείται το όνομα Ευφροσύνη;

Σίμων


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2009)

Γεια! Στην ίδια σελίδα για την αγία που εγκαταβίωσε σε ανδρικό μοναστήρι με το όνομα Σμάραγδος, επί τριανταοκτώ ολόκληρα χρόνια χωρίς κανείς να καταλάβει το παραμικρό, λέει επίσης:
Μέσα στο ανδρικό Μοναστήρι έκανε υπεράνθρωπον αγώνα για να ζήση *κατά Χριστόν*.
...εάν κάποιος επιθυμή και θέλη πραγματικά να ζήση *κατά Χριστόν*.

«Κατά» σημαίνει εδώ «σύμφωνα με» (according to, after). Live by Christ, live according to the teachings of Jesus Christ. Η «κατά Χριστόν παρθενία»: Christ-like chastity, chastity according to the teachings of Jesus Christ, κάτι τέτοιο.

Να έρθω στα πιο εύκολα, στην Ευφροσύνη = joy, mirth, merriment, good cheer.
Από το επίθετο εύφρων < ευ + φρων < φρην, φρενός, πληθ. φρένες = mind, mental faculties.

Λέμε και σήμερα «Δεν έχει σώας τας φρένας (= he is not in his right mind), «είναι έξω φρενών» (= he is furious). Και φτιάχνει και άλλα σύνθετα:
παράφρων > παραφροσύνη
μετριόφρων > μετριοφροσύνη
εθνικόφρων > εθνικοφροσύνη
κ.ά.


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Aug 23, 2009)

*Συγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση αλλά ...*

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Νίκελ.

Μήπως μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις τη λέξη εγκαταβιώνω (επίσης ετυμολογικά αν είναι δυνατόν). Δεν το βρίσκω καθόλου στα λεξικά μου. Έχει σχέση με τα έγκατα της γης κ.τ.λ.;

Ποτέ δε μου πέρασε από το νου μέχρι τώρα, αλλά εδώ το κατά με αιτιατική πρέπει να είναι ακριβώς το αντίθετο του κατά με γενική, έτσι δεν είναι;

Σ


----------



## Zazula (Aug 23, 2009)

Από το ΛΝΕΓ (2006):
*εγκαταβίωση* (η) [1889] [-ης κ. -ώσεως | χωρίς πληθ.] (λόγ.) *1.* γενικά ο τρόπος ζωής, το πώς ζει κανείς (κάπου) *2.* (για μοναχό) η ζωή σε μονή, το να μονάζει, να ασκητεύει (κανείς) — *εγκαταβιώνω* ρ. [μτγν.]
[ΕΤΥΜ. < μτγν. _εγκαταβιώ_ «περνώ τη ζωή μου κλεισμένος μέσα» < _εγ_- (< _εν_) + _κατα_- + _βιώ_ (-_όω_)]


----------



## sopherina (Aug 23, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Από το ΛΝΕΓ (2006):
> _εγκαταβιώ_ «περνώ τη ζωή μου κλεισμένος μέσα» < _εγ_- (< _εν_) + _κατα_- + _βιώ_ (-_όω_)]


Αμάν αμάν! Μη λέτε τέτοια, ρε παιδιά, υπάρχουν κι άνθρωποι που μόλις μετακόμισαν στην ελληνική επαρχία, ρε παιδιά! (Καλά, όχι ότι πριν μένανε και στη Μέκκα του πολιτισμού αλλά τέλος πάντων)!


----------



## daeman (Aug 24, 2009)

sopherina said:


> Αμάν αμάν! Μη λέτε τέτοια, ρε παιδιά, υπάρχουν κι άνθρωποι που μόλις μετακόμισαν στην ελληνική επαρχία, ρε παιδιά! (Καλά, όχι ότι πριν μένανε και στη Μέκκα του πολιτισμού αλλά τέλος πάντων)!


 
Μη σκιάζεσαι, Sopherina! Εγώ προχθές έκλεισα 15 συναπτά έτη εγκαταβίωσης στην ελληνική επαρχία και παρά τα όποια (κάμποσα) ζόρια, γενικά δεν το έχω μετανιώσει. Καλή προσαρμογή και καλό κουράγιο, πάντως· θα το χρειαστείς!:) Και πάνω στην ώρα έφυγες...

εγκαταβίωση=κωσταλεξισμός ;)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 25, 2009)

Σήμερα το νήμα αυτό γιορτάζει! Χρόνια πολλά, λοιπόν, στις Ευφροσύνες και τις Φροσούλες (ο πληθυντικός των _Φρόσω_ και _Έφη_ είναι πιο μπελαλίδικος ).


----------

